# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Apple Hardware Users > [PPC] Ubuntu 15.04 testing

## xeno74

Hi All,

We're testing the development version of Ubuntu 15.04 on our AMIGA PowerPC computers. Here are some screenshots:

Lubuntu 15.04 PowerPC (AMIGA one X1000):



ubuntu MATE 15.04 PowerPC (AMIGA one X1000):



Lubuntu 15.04 PowerPC with MATE desktop (Sam460ex):



Threads:

http://forum.hyperion-entertainment....hp?f=35&t=2847

http://forum.hyperion-entertainment....hp?f=35&t=2840

Please test Ubuntu 15.04 on your PowerPC computer.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,

Christian

----------


## xeno74

Spectre660 has released a PowerPC netinstall iso for (L)ubuntu 15.04 for all Sam PowerPC computers: Sam_Lubuntu_15.04_Netinstall-1.ISO

----------


## xeno74

Nexus has created a 15.04 initrd.gz file for the AMIGA one X1000 recently.

Download: initrd-15.04-modified.gz

----------


## xeno74

*Mac-on-Linux/"PR" KVM* works without any problems on *ubuntu MATE 15.04* with *kernel 3.19 RC7*.  :Smile: 

I installed it with the following Debian package today: mol-kvm_0.9.73.0-ubuntu_powerpc.deb

----------


## xeno74

Another AMIGA one X1000 user upgraded his Ubuntu to version 15.04.



Where are the Power Mac user?

----------


## xeno74

We tried out Kubuntu 15.04 PowerPC yesterday. But I think there are some colors wrong.



Any hints?

----------


## xeno74

We also have wrong colors in Firefox and on Cairo-dock. Tested on Lubuntu developmental 15.04.

----------


## luigiburdo

the wrong colors is because radeon. i have the same problem on 14.04 with firefox and need the xeno patch of mesa for have right gl color . if the system is in software resterized everything have right color.

----------


## Spectre660

Radeon HD HDMI audio now working on Sam460ex with latest kernel .
http://www.xenosoft.de/Sam460ex-3.16.7-ckt6.tar.gz

----------


## luigiburdo

Hi spectre good job mate   :Smile:  
amiga Rulez  :Capital Razz: 

about firefox wrong colors .. if i dint flag during installation procedures "download and install update during installation" firefox gave right color ... but glx continue is worng ... i think eveything is because r600.so ... probably one day everything will be better.

----------


## ernsteiswuerfel

On my system (Powerbook 5,8 - Ubuntu MATE 15.10 / MorphOS 3.9) I keep getting the following crash regularly: "Error: [Errno 2] Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden: '/var/log/udev'" from "/lib/systemd/system-generators/systemd-fstab-generator". Anyone got the same problem? I already posted a bug-report some time ago, but it seems it did not get much attention..

Anyone hitting the same bug?

----------


## xeno74

I successfully updated ubuntu MATE 15.10 PowerPC inside a chroot on Lubuntu 12.04.5 PowerPC today. Now I have the final version of ubuntu MATE 15.10!  :Smile:  Let's have party!
Installation instructions for installing ubuntu MATE 15.10 inside a chroot: http://forum.hyperion-entertainment....tart=80#p35457

----------


## este.el.paz

> I successfully updated ubuntu MATE 15.10 PowerPC inside a chroot on Lubuntu 12.04.5 PowerPC today. Now I have the final version of ubuntu MATE 15.10!  Let's have party!
> Installation instructions for installing ubuntu MATE 15.10 inside a chroot: http://forum.hyperion-entertainment....tart=80#p35457


@xeno74:

Thanks for providing that link with the detailed instructions, looks like fun.  Since you mentioned "12.04" I will once again add that 12.04 is still a very nice system for PPC and/or lower spec machines.  I have been using/testing a base xubuntu 12 install but with ToriOS/jwm DE and that combo allows my PM 3,1 with 450 MHz to do stuff online that my iBook/933 MHz unit cannot do . . . like scroll through a resource rich Facebook page.  

I'm still getting kernel updates for it, and the Tori devs are kicking up a storm with updates coming . . . frequently.  I'm waiting impatiently for their 14.04 edition to test out on the iBook . . . .  I do like MATE and have LM MATE . . . recent edition, but I think it wants more than 450 MHz to be "happy" . . . so far ToriOS is a very nice option for "older" machines . . . only thing yet to go is getting "suspend" and then it would be my main squeeze . . . .  If you are having problems with recent systems, try it . . . it is amusing to be "retro" in open source . . . .  :Wink: 

e.e.p.

----------


## xeno74

> @xeno74:
> 
> Thanks for providing that link with the detailed instructions, looks like fun.  Since you mentioned "12.04" I will once again add that 12.04 is still a very nice system for PPC and/or lower spec machines.  I have been using/testing a base xubuntu 12 install but with ToriOS/jwm DE and that combo allows my PM 3,1 with 450 MHz to do stuff online that my iBook/933 MHz unit cannot do . . . like scroll through a resource rich Facebook page.  
> 
> I'm still getting kernel updates for it, and the Tori devs are kicking up a storm with updates coming . . . frequently.  I'm waiting impatiently for their 14.04 edition to test out on the iBook . . . .  I do like MATE and have LM MATE . . . recent edition, but I think it wants more than 450 MHz to be "happy" . . . so far ToriOS is a very nice option for "older" machines . . . only thing yet to go is getting "suspend" and then it would be my main squeeze . . . .  If you are having problems with recent systems, try it . . . it is amusing to be "retro" in open source . . . . 
> 
> e.e.p.


Thank you for your hint! Where can I download the PowerPC version of ToriOS or do I need to add a repository to the sources.list?

----------


## este.el.paz

> Thank you for your hint! Where can I download the PowerPC version of ToriOS or do I need to add a repository to the sources.list?


@xeno74:

Thanks for the interest, I'll have to get back to you about the details; right now I'm away from my ToriOS running computer, which has the automatic link to the Tori web site on it.  They had some problem with their site lately so they might be between sites or might be working out of Launchpad.  I am working with one of the devs and he sent me some debs and gave me the instructions for adding the ppa repo . . . some of that data I found in my emails, but the debs packages email I couldn't find, google/gmail let me down on that one.

But, I'm fairly sure they now have a PPC iso available, but it wasn't showing up in a Google search of it . . . I wasn't expecting that problem when I posted my chatter about Tori/jwm as a PPC option.  I'll have to check it out on the powermac tomorrow sometime . . . .

e.e.p

[Edit: heard back from my Tori dev buddy and he said:  


> For now, you have to install some of the debs I gave you
> (jwm-menu,jwm-settings-manager,fladduser) and add the ppas and install torios-desktop
>  I have no host for PPC debs either to add to the sources.list
> 
> There is no building of PPC for PPA packages either.
> 
> But I will look into building a PPC ISO again


So, it looks like it isn't quite ready for PPC prime time . . . sorry . . . .

----------


## xeno74

> So, it looks like it isn't quite ready for PPC prime time . . . sorry . . . .


Never mind.  :Smile:

----------


## xeno74

Ubuntu 15.10 Is Now Available For Download



It works very well on my A-EON AmigaONE X1000.  :Smile:  I am looking forward to ubuntu MATE 16.04 PowerPC Xenial Xerus.﻿

----------


## este.el.paz

> Never mind.


@xeno:

Fingers crossed, they'll get there with an iso for PPC; it's worth the wait.

e.e.p.

----------


## xeno74

FYI:

YouTube video about ubuntu MATE 15.10 on an Apple Power Mac G5.

Link: https://youtu.be/NJu_KmN3MSI

-- Christian

----------


## luigiburdo

Hell ... thats a lucky guy ... here work the 16.04 but continue have the same issues of 15.10 no Mesa only fbdev and no audio after installing from dvd! im becoming creazy for understand why from dvd audio work from HD NOT!


lsmod of dvd


```
rfcomm                 90766  14
bnep                   24788  2
btusb                  47589  0
btrtl                   7396  1 btusb
btintel                 2997  1 btusb
btbcm                   9728  1 btusb
bluetooth             668145  39 bnep,btbcm,btrtl,btusb,rfcomm,btintel
input_leds              5508  0
b43                   523470  0
snd_hda_codec_hdmi     65052  1
snd_aoa_codec_onyx     17654  0
snd_hda_intel          39100  4
snd_aoa                26010  1 snd_aoa_codec_onyx
snd_hda_codec         191832  2 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel
bcma                   81188  1 b43
snd_seq_midi           10820  0
mac_hid                 6686  0
snd_hda_core           79846  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel
snd_seq_midi_event     11581  1 snd_seq_midi
mac80211             1021657  1 b43
snd_rawmidi            39316  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_hwdep              13991  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm               156942  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_core
cfg80211              742156  2 b43,mac80211
windfarm_cpufreq_clamp     3741  1
snd_seq                98680  2 snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi
windfarm_smu_sensors     8061  1
windfarm_smu_controls     8069  8
windfarm_pm112         15545  0
snd_seq_device          9176  3 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_midi
windfarm_pid            3881  1 windfarm_pm112
shpchp                 46314  0
snd_timer              36574  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
rtc_generic             3175  0
snd                   122627  18 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_aoa,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device,snd_aoa_codec_onyx
windfarm_max6690_sensor     4376  1
windfarm_lm75_sensor     4840  1
windfarm_smu_sat        8069  9 windfarm_pm112
soundcore              11639  1 snd
windfarm_core          16120  7 windfarm_cpufreq_clamp,windfarm_pm112,windfarm_smu_sensors,windfarm_smu_sat,windfarm_lm75_sensor,windfarm_max6690_sensor,windfarm_smu_controls
uio_pdrv_genirq         6797  0
uio                    17994  1 uio_pdrv_genirq
parport_pc             59596  0
ppdev                  13124  0
lp                     16378  0
parport                62521  3 lp,ppdev,parport_pc
autofs4                53682  2
squashfs               65796  1
overlay                59277  1
isofs                  47482  1
dm_mirror              23809  0
dm_region_hash         16545  1 dm_mirror
dm_log                 16663  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror
hid_generic             2301  0
radeon               2221162  2
nouveau              1858578  0
firewire_ohci          53840  0
firewire_core          96311  1 firewire_ohci
crc_itu_t               2374  1 firewire_core
i2c_algo_bit            9505  2 radeon,nouveau
ttm                   126744  2 radeon,nouveau
ata_generic             6122  0
drm_kms_helper        160798  2 radeon,nouveau
usbhid                 69536  0
hid                   139616  2 hid_generic,usbhid
tg3                   216470  0
drm                   494685  5 ttm,drm_kms_helper,radeon,nouveau
ssb                    91978  1 b43
ptp                    20831  1 tg3
pps_core               17520  1 ptp
uninorth_agp           12383  0
```

lsmod on HD



```
isofs                  47482  1
rfcomm                 90766  14
bnep                   24788  2
btusb                  47589  0
btrtl                   7396  1 btusb
btintel                 2997  1 btusb
btbcm                   9728  1 btusb
bluetooth             668145  39 bnep,btbcm,btrtl,btusb,rfcomm,btintel
input_leds              5508  0
mac_hid                 6686  0
snd_hda_codec_hdmi     65052  1
snd_hda_intel          39100  2
snd_hda_codec         191832  2 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel
snd_hda_core           79846  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep              13991  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_aoa_codec_onyx     17654  0
snd_aoa                26010  1 snd_aoa_codec_onyx
snd_pcm               156942  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_core
snd_seq_midi           10820  0
snd_seq_midi_event     11581  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_rawmidi            39316  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                98680  2 snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi
b43                   523470  0
bcma                   81188  1 b43
snd_seq_device          9176  3 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_midi
snd_timer              36574  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
mac80211             1021657  1 b43
snd                   122627  15 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_aoa,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device,snd_aoa_codec_onyx
cfg80211              742156  2 b43,mac80211
rtc_generic             3175  0
soundcore              11639  1 snd
shpchp                 46314  0
uio_pdrv_genirq         6797  0
uio                    17994  1 uio_pdrv_genirq
parport_pc             59596  0
ppdev                  13124  0
lp                     16378  0
parport                62521  3 lp,ppdev,parport_pc
autofs4                53682  2
windfarm_cpufreq_clamp     3741  1
windfarm_smu_sensors     8061  1
windfarm_smu_controls     8069  8
windfarm_pm112         15545  0
windfarm_pid            3881  1 windfarm_pm112
hid_generic             2301  0
radeon               2221162  2
nouveau              1858578  0
windfarm_lm75_sensor     4840  1
windfarm_max6690_sensor     4376  1
windfarm_smu_sat        8069  9 windfarm_pm112
windfarm_core          16120  7 windfarm_cpufreq_clamp,windfarm_pm112,windfarm_smu_sensors,windfarm_smu_sat,windfarm_lm75_sensor,windfarm_max6690_sensor,windfarm_smu_controls
firewire_ohci          53840  0
firewire_core          96311  1 firewire_ohci
crc_itu_t               2374  1 firewire_core
i2c_algo_bit            9505  2 radeon,nouveau
usbhid                 69536  0
ttm                   126744  2 radeon,nouveau
hid                   139616  2 hid_generic,usbhid
ssb                    91978  1 b43
drm_kms_helper        160798  2 radeon,nouveau
drm                   494685  5 ttm,drm_kms_helper,radeon,nouveau
ata_generic             6122  0
tg3                   216470  0
ptp                    20831  1 tg3
pps_core               17520  1 ptp
uninorth_agp           12383  0
```

----------


## ernsteiswuerfel

A couple of days ago I installed Ubuntu MATE 16.04 on my new Power Mac G5 7,3, 8 GiB RAM, Radeon 9650 mac edition, 500 GB SATA harddisc. The system is running fine so far but it feels 'sluggish' somehow. Which means keypresses and mouse gestures get swallowed randomly. And I still have to get the sound working. But apart from that no problems so far. Oh, and the "no 3d accelleration on 24bit screens with R300 hardware" is still here, so I am running xorg on a 16bit screen.

----------


## xeno74

ubuntu MATE 15.10 PowerPC works fantastic in a chroot. Further information about ubuntu MATE in a chroot: forum.hyperion-entertainment.biz






> Hi! This is my first time with Ubuntu MATE. I just installed version 15.10 to replace my Xubuntu 14.04. A few tweaking to my personal preferences,and.... IT'S SO AWESOME!!! Thank you Ubuntu MATE team.
> It's like going back to the old Ubuntu Karmic Koala that introduced me to the world of Linux... brings back a lot of memories. It's so nostalgic. For me, this is the desktop of the real original Ubuntu. No offense to the present day Unity team. Again thank you so much, Ubuntu MATE team. More power to you.

----------


## xeno74

Hi All,

There is the latest kernel 4.4 available for the Power Mac G5. Very impressive!

Cheers,

Christian

On 14 January 2016 at 09:42 AM, Peter Saisanas wrote:
> Hi Logan,
> The kernel version is quite old (3.16.7). Perhaps you can try something newer. Nouveau continually has improvements practically with each newer kernel version.
>
> Perhaps something to consider, try the easy way out and use a pre-compiled kernel deb package that i have available. I have kernels as new as 4.4.0 available suitable for Powermac G5's.
> At least these could perhaps be a better baseline as these kernels are known to be working for many Powermac G5's (AGP & PCIe GPU's along with a few generations of nVidia GPU's (some even older than yours). Makes it easier to have a side by side comparison.
> Your call, link is below if interested.
>
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?...&usp=drive_web
>
> Many have used them successfully in the past and have got their G5 Powermacs running with nouveau.
>
> I'm not so sure that MSI interrupts are ever enabled on AGP GPU's in the first place (PCIe based GPU's are a different story).
> It would be interesting to see your cat /proc/interrupts log as well.
>
> Regarding your EDID issue, can you try the other DVI connector of your video card or cable or alternatively try another display out if the issue still persists.
>
> Most Apple OEM ATI Radeon GPU's have their own issues as well. But that's another story.
>
> Regards,
> Peter

----------


## luigiburdo

Christian , with my 4.3 rc5 
amdgpu x11 and your 10.0.4 patch i have now 360fps on darkplace , before was 157fps 
gpu radeonhd 4650  :Smile: 

now im finding the way for have 4.4.x working without issues

Kernel 4.4 stable optimized for G5 Quads with RadeonHD . The nuoveau module is not compiled for not have issue with RadeonHD (drm-kms-helper)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/eqw6nhr6px....4.tar.gz?dl=0

Kernel 4.5-rc1 For Quad G5 with RadeonHD ... tested and working  :Smile:  

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jzyi39dr3i...c1.tar.gz?dl=0

Good News today i have OSX  Panther working running on my Quad G5 with  Mol-Kvm  :Smile:

----------


## xeno74

> Kernel 4.5-rc1 For Quad G5 with RadeonHD ... tested and working  
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jzyi39dr3i...c1.tar.gz?dl=0
> 
> Good News today i have OSX  Panther working running on my Quad G5 with  Mol-Kvm


Excellent work!!!!  :Smile:  Please post a screenshot of ubuntu MATE with Mac OSX Panther.

----------


## luigiburdo

Tomorrow i will make the shots and share  :Smile: 
will try to install Os9 and will check leopard

----------


## luigiburdo

Schermata-1.jpg

Here is Christian

----------


## andrewlrharris

I've successfully installed Ubuntu 15.10 on my HP Mini 110-1197TU with everything (and I mean) everything working straight away upon installation completion.

The only issue I have is in trying to get my favourite application working (MindJet Mind Manager 2012 Professional).

But, I found FreePlane, installed it and love it .. so moved across to Ubuntu 100% now and loving it!

----------


## andrewlrharris

Whoops ...just realised this is a thread for 15.04 ... ah well.

----------


## xeno74

The latest Firefox 44.0.1 and the ubuntu MATE Welcome screen on Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS PowerPC??????

....

Yes, it is possible. Firefox and the Welcome screen runs in a ubuntu MATE 15.10 PowerPC chroot.﻿

----------

